# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новые сетевые решения и ПО для управления ИТ-системами от Lenovo

## Lenovo_BY

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY), занимающая третье место на мировом рынке серверов на архитектуре x86, представила Lenovo XClarity™ – программное обеспечение для простого, быстрого, безопасного и автоматического управления ИТ-системами.  Компания также представляет несколько сетевых решений:две новые модели коммутаторов верхнего уровня Lenovo RackSwitch, разработанные специально для СХД и серверов Lenovo,Lenovo Flex System SI4091 – бюджетную модель сетевого модуля для Flex System.Область применения новых продуктов –  это центры хранения и обработки данных, а также частные и общедоступные облачные среды. Новинки пополнят растущую линейку продуктов корпоративного класса, предлагаемых Lenovo.  *Lenovo XClarity* *– простое и автоматизированное управление ИТ-системами* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] – это отличное решение для поставщиков услуг, государственных организаций и предприятий любого размера. Программное обеспечение помогает решить  такие критически важные задачи, как:централизация и оптимизация управления аппаратными ресурсами,быстрое развертывание облачной и традиционной ИТ-инфраструктур,обеспечение видимости и контроля над ресурсами физической инфраструктуры при помощи внешних инструментов управления высокого уровня.Lenovo предлагает две версии нового ПО: Lenovo XClarity Administrator и Lenovo XClarity Pro _Lenovo XClarity Administrator_ построена на современной безагентной архитектуре и поддерживает как обособленные конфигурации System X, так и комплексные решения Flex System [1]. На конфигурацию стандартного программного обеспечения для управления ИТ-системами у специалиста может уйти до нескольких часов, а с Lenovo XClarity Administrator весь процесс займет всего несколько минут. Пользовательский интерфейс лаконичный, без лишних деталей, что делает процесс поиска важной информации и выполнения задач быстрым. Кроме того, интерфейс оптимизирован для планшетов. А развертывание физических и облачных серверов может быть значительно упрощено и ускорено благодаря автоматизации процесса выполнения основных задач в рамках мониторинга ИТ-инфраструктуры:обновления микропрограммного обеспечения,управления конфигурациями,развертывания ОС.Это поможет высвободить ИТ-ресурсы и направить их на выполнение других критически важных задач. При помощи API класса REST данный программный продукт легко интегрируется во внешние средства управления ИТ-услугами или платформы для оркестровки облачных решений, например, такие, как Microsoft System Center или VMware vRealize.  *Lenovo XClarity Pro – централизованное управление виртуализированными серверными сетями*  _Пакет_ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] _включает_ _ПО__ Lenovo XClarity Administrator,_ _а_ _также__ Lenovo XClarity Integrator_ _для__ VMware vCenter_ и _Lenovo XClarity Integrator_ _для__ Microsoft System Center._ Данный программный продукт предназначен для пользователей, которые хотели бы провести более глубокую централизацию процессов управления серверами в виртуальной среде_._ _Lenovo XClarity Pro_ помогает оптимизировать работу сервера в кластерных средах, что способствует сокращению времени простоя в случае динамической миграции рабочих нагрузок с одного хоста на другой. Кроме того, _Lenovo XClarity Pro_ динамически перемещает рабочие нагрузки с одного хоста на другой в случае прогнозируемого отказа аппаратных средств и таким образом сокращает время незапланированного простоя. *Сетевые решения Lenovo для оптимизации работы серверов и систем хранения данных* _RackSwitch_ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и _Lenovo RackSwitch_ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]_ –_ две новые модели коммутаторов верхнего уровня, оптимизированные для обслуживания систем хранения данных и серверов Lenovo. Они обеспечивают низкий уровень задержек и высокоскоростные соединения с сервисами и ресурсами на базе Ethernet (10 и 40 GbE), оптимизированы для облачных сред, обладают поддержкой протокола OpenFlow и технологии сетевой виртуализации Virtual Extensible LAN VXLAN. _Lenovo Flex System SI4091 –_ это недорогой сетевой модуль с поддержкой протоколов 10Gb Ethernet или FCoE, который поможет системным администраторам решать сетевые задачи разного рода, а также проблемы совместимости и взаимодействия элементов ИТ-инфраструктуры. Данный модуль поставляется уже настроенным, поэтому отпадает необходимость выбора конфигурации для каждого из устройств или портов и сокращается количество точек управления. Доступная цена, простое кабельное соединение, потребление электроэнергии, сниженное на 30% – все это делает общую стоимость эксплуатации Lenovo Flex System SI4091 до 18% ниже, чем стоимость аналогичных решений[2].  *Цитата:* *Даррел Ворд (Darrel Ward), вице-президент и директор подразделения Enterprise Storage Products and Marketing компании Lenovo:* _«Мы продолжаем расширять линейку продуктов для корпоративных пользователей, которые стремятся оптимизировать производительность своей ИТ-инфраструктуры и снизить эксплуатационные расходы. Lenovo XClarity значительно упрощает управление ИТ-системами и позволяет добиваться больших результатов с меньшими затратами, в том время как сетевые решения Lenovo, оптимизированные для обслуживания СХД и серверов Lenovo, обеспечивают высокую производительность и имеют при этом невероятно привлекательную цену»._  *Справка о компании* *Lenovo*Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) является постоянным участником мирового рейтинга крупнейших компаний Fortune 500 с годовым оборотом $39 млрд. Lenovo занимает лидирующие позиции по разработке и производству инновационных решений для частных пользователей и корпоративных клиентов. Портфель компании включает высококачественные, надежные, безопасные и легкие в использовании устройства: персональные компьютеры, в том числе легендарный бренд Think и компьютеры-трансформеры Yoga, рабочие станции, серверы, СХД, smart TV, а также широкую линейку мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, планшетные компьютеры и программное обеспечение. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [1] Lenovo XClarity Administrator поддерживает следующие конфигурации: System x3550 M5, System x3650 M5, System x3850 X6 и System x3950 X6, а также Flex System x220, Flex System x222, Flex System x240, Flex System x280, Flex System x440, Flex System x480 и Flex System x880.[2] Розничная цена Lenovo Flex System S14091 почти на 28% ниже, чем цена конкурирующих продуктов, а энергопотребление ниже почти на 30%.

----------


## WelcHom

Радует что Леново во всех областях пытается добиться успеха, и везде на лидирующих позициях, думаю софт годный к использованию

----------

